# Samson getting grey or white hairs



## NikkiB

Samson as you can see is black all over with a white tux, but when i run my fingers through his coat and lift it up he is starting to get white or grey hairs underneath. It's started off as just an odd one here and there but now if i lift up his fur he's getting a lot more. 

Is it because his puppy coat is changing do you think? Surely he can't be going grey at 8 months old!!!!

Anyone else with a black poo have this happen?


----------



## Minnie

I have Bess who is 20 weeks and she has got single white hairs throughout her coat but just on her body - non on her legs or face.
She is a lovely chocolate colour.
I thought she would stay this colour but maybe not !!!
Cockapoos do seem to have changing coats


----------



## Sue T

Hello Lucy almost 9 months is a chocolate with white tuxedo and is developing quite a few white hairs in her lovely coat. It will be interesting to see what colour she ends up being. My husband said he wants her to have a brown rinse if that is the case! LOL!


----------



## Marzi

Kiki has some white hairs on her back - more towards her tail than at her neck end. Few enough to count (if I could be bothered ) but definitely they seem to be growing in number, I first noticed when she had 5 and there are a lot more than that now - as a puppy she was definitely black all over. The white hairs do seem thicker and coarser than her black fluff.


----------



## Stela12

Yes, Stela is also black with white chest and chin/paws and she has more white hairs on her thighs/legs then before...much more. Also, Stela's coat has changed from a completely jet black to a softer black with a dark brown shade on the sides of her body!


----------



## JasperBlack

Same here, jasper is black tuxedo. His mum is blue roan. Jasper is like salt and pepper now on his body, I quite like it! His beard has also gone a brownish colour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB

Samson is getting a brown tinge to his beard too, but then his dad was a chocolate poodle and his mum a beige roan cocker. Goodness knows why he came out black! It must be a grandad gene somewhere! 

It's strange with the grey/white hairs. I wonder if they lose them when they are a bit older. My friends spaniel goes grey when she's shedding and then goes black again when her summer coat comes through. I wonder if it's a change of coat thing??


----------



## Jedicrazy

Obi has them (he is 2 now but started getting them about a year ago) and when I was grooming Roo the other day I noticed she has the odd one or two now showing in her black patches and she's not quite 11 months yet. I don't think it's an age thing and I don't think I know any black poo that doesn't have them....anyone?


----------



## Cat 53

Max is black with a white tuxedo and with a chocolate tinge in the sunshine and a few single white hairs here and there......he has always had them.


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper's tail has a blue tinge to it too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendal

Inca will be 7 this year she has had Gray/white hairs since she was a puppy, but you really only see them if you look for them, she is still a solid black but as she gets older her head and tail I think will develop more Gray, I keep joking that she will look like she has had a blue rinse when she is an old lady. 

Darker coloured dogs tend to go Gray a lot quicker, also the shoter the coat the lighter the colour, I knot is that with all my girls. 


You just need to wait and see what the coat does, because of the way the coat grows it will constantly change, I think the silver bean kicking really early and very quickly.


----------



## Jayne Hall

Woody is black with a white tux for the first six months ,then he started to go lighter around his mouth . The best of his changing coat is when he requires a cut he develops two white patches on his bum


----------

